# English Muffins



## GaArt (Oct 10, 2004)

I need a  English muffin recipe... but I need it to have as little wheat flour in it as possible. 

I can eat a little wheat, but too much makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 11, 2004)

Here you go!  And no wheat flour....

1/2 cup non-fat powdered milk 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon shortening 
1 cup hot water 
1 envelope dry yeast 
1/8 teaspoon sugar 
1/3 cup warm water 
2 cups all-purpose flour, sifted 
Non-stick vegetable spray 
Special equipment: electric griddle, 3-inch metal rings, see Cook's Note*


In a bowl combine the powdered milk, 1 tablespoon of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, shortening, and hot water, stir until the sugar and salt are dissolved. Let cool. In a separate bowl combine the yeast and 1/8 teaspoon of sugar in 1/3 cup of warm water and rest until yeast has dissolved. Add this to the dry milk mixture. Add the sifted flour and beat thoroughly with wooden spoon. Cover the bowl and let it rest in a warm spot for 30 minutes. 
Preheat the griddle to 300 degrees F. 

Add the remaining 1/2 teaspoon of salt to mixture and beat thoroughly. Place metal rings onto the griddle and coat lightly with vegetable spray. Using #20 ice cream scoop, place 2 scoops into each ring and cover with a pot lid or cookie sheet and cook for 5 to 6 minutes. Remove the lid and flip rings using tongs. Cover with the lid and cook for another 5 to 6 minutes or until golden brown. Place on a cooling rack, remove rings and cool. Split with fork and serve. 

*Cook's Note: Small tuna cans with tops and bottoms removed work well for metal rings.


(from Alton Brown/FoodTV website)


----------



## GaArt (Oct 14, 2004)

thank you!  
I wonder...can I substitute the ap flour for rice/potato/soy or something else?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 14, 2004)

GaArt said:
			
		

> I need a  English muffin recipe... but I need it to have as little wheat flour in it as possible.
> 
> I can eat a little wheat, but too much makes my stomach hurt.



Any recipe for english muffins I've ever seen uses wheat flour. I tried googling a number of search terms re this but couldn't come up with any actual recipes.

You might try searching and/or posting your question at the gluten-free baking forum run by celiac.com  http://www.glutenfreeforum.com/index.php?showforum=27 if you can't get an answer here.

Is it wheat or gluten that presents difficulties for you (I understand they are not the same)?


----------



## GaArt (Oct 15, 2004)

I really don't know. I just know that when I was on a low carb diet and not eating any bread at all.. No sugar either... I didn't have a stomach problem.. Now that I am back sliding.. It hurts alot. 
So eventually I will cut everything out and add stuff back in.. 
A friend did an elimination diet and found what she could eat and what she couldnt eat. 
But I will do that. In fact I even thought about going there and then of course I forgot. it..  :roll:


----------

